
AWS just proved why standards drive technology platforms - aaron_p
https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/09/aws-just-proved-why-standards-drive-technology-platforms/
======
tannhaeuser
We've come a long way if Linux-only features are considered a standard. I'm
all for container standardization, but was rather expecting to hear about how
AWS/AMI basically implementing POSIX.

